# Ceramic Marble Coated Cast Aluminium Non Stick Fry Pan



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Saw an ad for orgreeninc Ceramic Fry Pan 2 for $19.99 but read some bad stuff about the company and didn't order. Figured i would look on Amazon and came crossed Ceramic Marble Coated Cast Aluminium Non Stick Fry Pan made in Korea. Reviews seams good so figured i would give it a try and ordered one. Anyone know anything about this cookware, is it safe free of PFOA?


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

OK got the pan and used it to cook a steak and brown carrots. The pan worked very good for being on medium heat browning everything very well and clean up was easy. You need to wash and season the pan before the first use and after one use i like it. Going to see how well it hold up against my Calphalon pan it's replacing which is now having problems with stuff beginning to stick.


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

Not familiar with the specific brand, but bought 2 "greenpans"... at a yard sale.  One liiked as if never used, other... little signes of use on bottom and around handle.  Only thing I knew about them was few minutes spent watching a demo on QVC or HSN, while channel surfing... Todd English hawking them.  Did a little googling and found lots of people saying they were crap??  That stuff started stickiing after a few uses??  But I had only spent a BUCK a piece, so nothing to lose.  Sure enough... crap after a few uses.

As for Calphalon... their return poilcy is FABULOUS.  After seeing a post or two on different web site about returns, decided to explore.  At Calphalon's website, you can enter some info about what you want to return and print out shippiing label.  I packed up 2 skillets and favorite sauce pan... skillets were getting a little non-non-stick at times, and sauce pan was showing wear in bottom and around side from utensils.  Never used metal tools on any of them.  Did NOT have receipts... skillets well over 10 years old, and sauce pan could have been closer to 15-20 yo?  It cost me $10-12 to ship them back (cheapest UPS rate), and got BRAND NEW replacements about a week or so later!


----------

